# Battery Safety Originals Vs Fake



## RATZ (29/7/14)

Not directly vape related. but it does highlight the importance of getting quality products from a reliable source:
counterfeit battery




This is what worries me about mech mods. Be very careful people and do your homework. You don't want this to happen in an enclosed container while you are holding it. Especially not at the energy level vaping batteries are capable of.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necris (29/7/14)

yup yup,cant agree more,posted a vid of an exploding ultrafire fake here:


Necris said:


>

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RATZ (30/7/14)

That is damned scary.


----------

